# Reading material?



## Jordie0587 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey all, in preparation for our eventual pup, we'd like to have some recommendations on books for hunting training. I'm familiar with all sorts of training methods and want to be prepared to have an excellent hunting dog. Suggestions for pro trainers within a few hours of Midland, Tx are welcome too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The vizsla owners that have sent their dogs to Buck (Backyard Training kennels)have been very pleased with the results. If your thinking of giving NAVHDA a try, hunt test, or just hunting with your pup, he should be on the top of your list for trainers in Texas.


----------



## Jordie0587 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, we have family there so that could be convenient in that regard!


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Training With Mo by Martha Greenlee is a good read. Can be found at gundogsupply.com
Mark


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the book Training with Mo. Its easy to take whats in the book, and apply it when training. Me and a retriever trainer used it to start my first vizsla. I also like the Perfect Start video. Bucks style of training is going to be from Perfect start.
If you buy both, your are going to see differences on how they go about training the same thing. I look at it as you just have more knowledge in your tool chest, when a training session isn't going the way you planned.


----------

